# Skinning a beaver



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought you might like to see how to skin a beaver !

come on now.....play it.

How to Clean Skin a Beaver Demonstration Video


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lickety split!! He was quick.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fast and clean too...I was taking notes.


----------

